# Saints Row 3



## Soumik99 (Jul 24, 2011)

After the horribly optimized (for the pc, though xbox and ps still had problems), yet funny and enjoyble, this might be truly the new gen san andreas. 


[YOUTUBE]eN2-WSyRuO0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Jul 24, 2011)

Does it gives headache like gta4 on pc?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 24, 2011)

horribly optimized... eh?
but it still fun to play...after all its Saints Row


----------



## Soumik99 (Jul 24, 2011)

Seems they are making the pc version a lot better than their previous attempt. Not sure if its a port or not.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 25, 2011)

ya the combat moves are brutal maan!!!


----------



## Piyush (Jul 25, 2011)

but is it already out?for pc?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2011)

^ somewhere in November.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 28, 2011)

Comic Con Gameplay:

[youtube]u5NqRZxVVc4&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## abhidev (Jul 28, 2011)

the gameplay looks good......


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

its similar to GTA.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> its similar to GTA.



yes..but the gameplay is more cinematic...no ides abt gta...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah gameplay does look good to me. I hope that they don't screw up PC version.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jul 28, 2011)

2 reasons why Saints Row is better than GTA IV........

1) You can beat old women with dildos.
2) You can streak naked (try it inside a Police Station for epic lulz).


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

^^ Those are pretty nice reasons indeed.


----------



## arjunpktr (Jul 28, 2011)

The Saints Row: The Third debut trailer featured after the link is... epic. Fully 98% of the following video (exclusive to GameInformer) is intro.





_____________________
RIA Training


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 19, 2011)

*Saints Row: The Third - Killbane & the Luchadores Trailer *

[youtube]pnPBBqoq0F8&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## Alok (Aug 19, 2011)

^^WWE , interesting


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 19, 2011)

Saw the luchadore trailer. It was nice! Many gamers will call this game unrealistic and stupid, but I insist all of you to wait and watch , this is going to be one hell of a game..


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2011)

I am liking this game already.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

Finally Saints Row 3 Special Edition is detailed.
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/9/1/5/5/1/ss_preview_155129_detail.jpg.jpg


> Priced at $128 (around £80), the set includes the following outré extras:
> Unique edition packaging
> Sunglasses
> Bullet-shaped ice cube tray
> ...


\

Release Date - 18th Nov.


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thats just too much. What the hell will I do with ice-bullets? lol.. kill someone maybe.. hahahaha
hEY!!!!  i THOUGHT THE manapult car was already in the normal edition???


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> Thats just too much. What the hell will I do with ice-bullets? lol.. kill someone maybe.. hahahaha
> hEY!!!!  i THOUGHT THE manapult car was already in the normal edition???


LOL... These are for fans who just want anything regarding the game. Say for example you get a cloth map of Thedas in Collector's Edition of DAO now what the heck would you do with that ???? Better get Ultimate edition which have all DLCs right but still some people just want anything from that game and will buy Collector's Edition. It works this way.


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 22, 2011)

yea.... i don't have any collector's edition till now.. will soon have.. lol battlefield 3 that is(only collector's edition is available in retail).  By the way someone should start a Skyrim thread , i am itching to shout out how this game will suck like all other bethesda games, so i can't start the topic myself.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

There is already Skyrim Thread by NvidiaGeek. Just search for it.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7eLwIRo1RYY&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE] 
(Source-IGN videos)
This might well be just a hint of madness thats sure to come. 

*MUST BUY!!!!* (at least for me)


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll also give this game a shot as I like gangster type games. I really liked godfather games.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 25, 2011)

I still can't decide which one to buy first though, this or Skyrim....  . Will wait for reviews... but i will get both of them eventually as i know both of them are gonna be stellar!


----------



## Alok (Sep 26, 2011)

Will buy after its optimization review.....or....


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 26, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Will buy after its optimization review.....or....



Thats a very good point to just said about....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 18, 2011)

*Modern Warfare 3 / Battlefield 3 Parody Trailer*

[youtube]VZcKtEGQ9rI&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

Does anyone still have any doubts of this game being awesome?


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 18, 2011)

LMAO!!!! never had any doubt.. hunger for madness solidified! thank you. 
>SRTT
>BATMAN-AC
>AC Revelations
WHo needs anything else?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2011)

This gonoa be a hell of a game. No doubt about that I just hope they don't give us exactly what  they show in trailer and sky diving and other sports in this game without any editing.


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks very nice. The cinematic take downs are awesome, graphics is really good(for a sandbox game), cars are nicely modeled, jets too, looks to be a fun game.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2011)

tkin said:


> Looks very nice. The cinematic take downs are awesome, graphics is really good(for a sandbox game), cars are nicely modeled, jets too, looks to be a fun game.



Don't get me wrong but trailers have some sexy seen too.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 18, 2011)

this game is going to be my fix for bloodlust and guilty pleasure. xD


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2011)

[lol]
this game just pwned BF3/COD MW3(by looking at the last trailer )
[/lol]


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> this game is going to be my fix for bloodlust and guilty pleasure. xD


Try Fallout 3 or new vegas, lots of blood gore etc


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2011)

Well there are a hell lot of games with blood and gore but this game is different. Its good in its own way and can't be compared to other games.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 18, 2011)

Saints row 2 was insane... so i kinda have grown a totally different fun-in-killing-innocents-with-pimp-gun-wearing-swimsuit attitude.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 18, 2011)

looks good, will get it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 19, 2011)

*Saints Row: The Third has a 'Whored Mode'*



> On top of the main storyline and co-op play in Saints Row: The Third comes a third game mode called "Whored Mode." Yes, you read that right. Whored Mode shares the same basic concept as any other Horde mode where you and a buddy will go up against wave-after-wave of enemies.
> 
> Each wave is very specific and unique from the last, with the first wave seeing you facing off against, what else, dozens of whores. Don't worry, it's not just whores you'll be fighting against.
> 
> ...



Source: Destructoid


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 20, 2011)

ex-f***ing-cited!!!! thanks for the update.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2011)

What the ????. What a name and unique type of foes. LOL.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 20, 2011)

It's actually a parody towards 'Horde mode' in Gears of War 2 and 3.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 20, 2011)

When is AC Revelations releasing?


----------



## Alok (Oct 20, 2011)

^^Please Discuss in related thread.
Btw its 29 november 2011.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2011)

lol @ whorded mode
this game just cant stop make fun of other famous titles


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 7, 2011)

Official XBOX Magazine | Saints Row: The Third review - Page 2
The first review of the game! 9.5!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 7, 2011)

Man I did thought that this game would be nice but not a game with 9.5 rating.


----------



## Alok (Nov 7, 2011)

^^ but release date is 15 november.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 7, 2011)

I totally knew this game would rock.. now just have to wait for it to get released..


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 8, 2011)

Killbane & the Luchadores Trailer is electrifying(involving wrestling and action).


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2011)

This game has a lot and lot to offer and best part is that they did it right. I hope PC version would also be great unlike previous games.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 18, 2011)

Saints Row The Third is up for pre-order at flipkart for Rs 615 << much cheaper compared to other games.  Its a buy for me. I think it will release here by the last week of november. 
Edit- its available now.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2011)

wow
its a lot cheaper than steam version
i wish skyrim was available too


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

Shameful and pathetic. Devs trying every known trick in the book to make money. This is just disgustingly low.

Saints Row: The Third Invincible Pack on Steam



			
				Cheat pack for $2.99 only! said:
			
		

> More cheats than you'll know what to do with. Never worry about dying or running out of ammo! Unlock the Get Down Cheat that makes you ultra limber. Super Saints gives you better guns and better health while Ultimate Clip ensures that you're always ready to fire. Get Infinite Mass for your vehicle plus Super Explosions and you'll be ready for anything!


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 19, 2011)

omg! this is bad.. i just got the game.. we can add cheats but this is just insane on THQ's part.. two basic cheats Health and Ammo are now paid? The publisher has gone mad just like the game.. !!! wtf! i mean it. >.< 
Saints Row: The Third Cheats, Saints Row: The Third Cheat Codes, Saints Row: The Third PC Cheats | GamesRadar here are some cheats. the packs clearly not worth it. its not even a dl-able 'content' to begin with. 
these are better  
*www.gamesradar.com/best-saints-row-third-cheats/


----------



## Alok (Nov 19, 2011)

*Wtf?*

Wtf ? Pay for Cheats ?
What further? 
They'll ask money for cutscenes? Madness.....


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 21, 2011)

cheats are fun but you don't get achievements while using one. co-op is very chaotic and awesomely funny.. loads of enemies... LOADS of them in whored mode. didn't survive too long xD. will finish the story then get into some whored(love the name!) mode later.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 21, 2011)

Pay for cheats , lol! That's a first , well done THQ! But eh, personally I don't use cheats. Takes the fun out of the game.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 21, 2011)

then cheats must be fun to use if they are charging for them
or else they have gone nuts


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 21, 2011)

we can add cheats from the phone.. but some basic health and ammo cheat are not available.. all spawn vehicles and spawn weapon cheats can be added from the phone..


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2011)

is flipkart copy tied with steam ?


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 22, 2011)

^yes it is a steamworks title. all recent square enix and thq games are using steam for drm.


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2011)

^^thanks. Considering to order.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 22, 2011)

^_^ awesome! do it. whored mode is really fun.. i got pretty addicted to it.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Pay for cheats , lol! That's a first , well done THQ! But eh, personally I don't use cheats. Takes the fun out of the game.



Well its not first. Codemasters did that with Brian Lara Cricket 2007.



Soumik99 said:


> ^_^ awesome! do it. whored mode is really fun.. i got pretty addicted to it.



Yeah name speaks for itself.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 22, 2011)

^xD well that was hillarious.. there is sword hacking, zombies, zombie midget and whatnot!


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2011)

even Ubisoft print in their games manual "for cheats & help pls call...."


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm curious to know, how's the optimization on PC? If it's working well on older cards (read: HD4850), then I might consider co-op'ing it.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 23, 2011)

^.. the optimization is a lot better than the previous one.. my 5670 handles it at 1280x720 pretty well(with some things turned off, of course), some random glitches still show up.. but the graphics are superb.. the city looks very colourful..and this game's reflection,from metal. water,etc is really sweet to look at.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2011)

Thats a good sign for pc gamers like us.


----------



## Alok (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah its good for me also


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 5, 2012)

Have never played a funny game before. Enjoying it after playing some serious games 

BTW- Can anyone tell me how to edit my created character in the middle of the game, or it isn't possible?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 5, 2012)

Not so good performance on my PC. Outsides. Even after the first patch. I rarely touch 25FPS mark. Despite what the settings are. Also.. the game stutters.


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2012)

This one looks boring, I played till the point where you have to go and get some military arsenal. Does it get any better ?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> This one looks boring, I played till the point where you have to go and get some military arsenal. Does it get any better ?



If you play alone it is boring.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 5, 2012)

quan chi said:


> If you play alone it is boring.


Precisely! Co-op is where the fun lies. Both me and Quan_Chi co-op'd the hell out of this game. We completely forgot to update our progress out here, but it was chaotic. I think Sam & Gaurav are also at it these days. So yeah, co-op it is.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jan 9, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Not so good performance on my PC. Outsides. Even after the first patch. I rarely touch 25FPS mark. Despite what the settings are. Also.. the game stutters.



That's really odd, it runs flawlessly on my PC. I'm using the Dx10/11 settings too . I will wholeheartedly agree that Saints Row 2 runs like ****, even with my configuration.

Btw , can you guys give me your IDs? I'd like to do some Co-op as well.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry for bumping this thread.
I bought this from THQ bundle
Now the game is stuck in the loading screen  , I played for a while then closed, When i turned it on today its stuck


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 17, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Sorry for bumping this thread.
> I bought this from THQ bundle
> Now the game is stuck in the loading screen  , I played for a while then closed, When i turned it on today its stuck



Hi, happened with me too, few days back.There will be an update on steam, download it and the game will run fine


----------



## theserpent (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok- i ran it in XP Mode. it works The camera postion in the games sucks
After the mission in which you fall from the sky theres a mission in which we have to steal a car and buy a weapon how can we buy a weapon when we have no money>?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 17, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Sorry for bumping this thread.
> I bought this from THQ bundle
> Now the game is stuck in the loading screen  , I played for a while then closed, When i turned it on today its stuck



its saying 





> Exams aa rahe hain.... padh le


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2012)

^^ LOL...True given the condition that his exams are actually coming.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 18, 2012)

Piyush said:


> its saying



If i only STUDY i'll fail..Have to use the computer for at least 3+ Hours  Addicted


----------

